# Updated My System



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

-Pioneer PDP-5020FD
-Sony BDP-S350
-SA 8300HD DVR
-Viewsat MaxHD
-Onkyo TX-SR705
-Klipsch Speakers:
B3's (on custom stands)
C3 center
Quintet III's (x4 surrounds)
Sub-12 (modified)
-APC H15
-Nintendo Wii

Bush stand VS74962-03
All cables/interconnects from Monoprice


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very neat looking... :T


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice system and room. I prefer a clean rather minimalistic look rather than a lot of clutter and yours fits the bill nicely.
Well done and thanks for letting us into your home.


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments. :bigsmile:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice setup!! Thanks for taking the time to post pics. It is great to see everyone's rooms. You sub says modified, how is it modified?

Matt


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

mdrake said:


> Nice setup!! Thanks for taking the time to post pics. It is great to see everyone's rooms. You sub says modified, how is it modified?
> 
> Matt


I added a base plate like SVS uses......http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/index.php?n=1001


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh, very cool. I am going to have to share that idea with my buddy. He has the 10" version.

Matt


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Updated the bedroom setup to:

Vizio VP322 32" plasma
Viewsat free-to-air satellite
El'cheapo DVD player

Made a custom bracket to hang components under tv.


----------

